# Wood Firmwares v1.46



## Another World (Mar 20, 2012)

Wood has been updated to v1.46. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> 'club penguin - elite penguin force (germany)' fixed.
> 'inazuma eleven 2 - tempete de glace (france)' fixed.
> 'inazuma eleven 2 - tempete de feu (france)' fixed.
> 'pokemon plus - nobunaga no yabou (japan)' fixed.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.46 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.46 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.46 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice. Thanks YWG and AW.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 20, 2012)

Greatly appreciated...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 20, 2012)

inazuma update, wonderful, great work!


----------



## Costello (Mar 20, 2012)

thank you both YWG for the continued updates and Another World for your news posting work  you know how much that means to me !


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hiya
i noticed the
Wood R4iDSN 1.46
version is only the partial firmware update rarther than a from blank

just tohught id note because i thought something was wrong with a R4iDSN Gold Cart because it would get stuck on the loading
but the problem was that the filetrip file doesnt contain the compelte firmware and had to get the full one from there site


----------



## tranfeer (Mar 20, 2012)

wood r4 v1.46 for r4i gold(www.r4ids.cn) can be founded at www.r4ids.cn
Just have a look and you can get more.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 20, 2012)

Great support from YWG, to think the R4 was practcally dead before YWG took the reigns, thank you!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 20, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> wood r4 v1.46 for r4i gold(www.r4ids.cn) can be founded at www.r4ids.cn
> Just have a look and you can get more.



i know that
but they do not update quickly, the site still only having 1.45 Full
where the version here is not the full version of the firmware its purely a update and you have to have 1.45 full on the cart

would be nice if the filetrip had the full 1.46


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 20, 2012)

Great release Yellow Wood Goblin!


----------



## kitsuke (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the release! Ought to be an internet prize or something for all the hard work YWG does for the R4! \o/


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you very much YWG & AW, these updates always make me happy!


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 20, 2012)

FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG 
POKEEEEEEEEEEEEMOOOOOOOON HERE I COME


----------



## Shoat (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you very much.
I shall now stumble through the Pokemon Game for a few hours before giving up and waiting for a Gameplay-related-things-translation to be done (one nice dude already wrote down a script for the story that I can read along while playing).


----------



## OSpencerO (Mar 20, 2012)

*Yellow Wood Goblin, You Are Greatly Appreciated*!​Spencer ​​


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome! 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## broitsak (Mar 20, 2012)

So where do i put this?Do i replace it with something?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> So where do i put this?Do i replace it with something?


if you have an R4 with Wood R4 already on the MicroSD card, just download this file and replace the _DS_MENU.DAT and __rpg
If you have Wifi setup on your DS you can also do Wifi update, by pressing start, going to tools and hitting the little update button on the menu and it will do all this for you.

BTW Wood only works with R4 (original and 1.1) and R4i Gold from http://www.r4ids.cn/


----------



## broitsak (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't have Wood R4,so i cant use it...
Thank you Catboy for answering me and helping when i needed it.(U answered a few questions for me for the past few days)
I use to have Wood R4 but i accidentally deleted it and now,it wont work anymore.


----------



## Another World (Mar 20, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> BTW Wood only works with R4 (original and 1.1) and R4i Gold from http://www.r4ids.cn/



officially, wood works with those 2 cards, and the .cn team's R4iDSN card as well as the Acekard RPG. -=)



Pong20302000 said:


> would be nice if the filetrip had the full 1.46



YWG does not release the r4i gold firmware, and i never receive it. the firmware he releases is for their iDSN card. the firmware i uploaded is the complete firmware for that card. it is up to the r4 gold .cn team to compile and release the r4i gold firmware. they usually wait a few days after YWG has released, i am assuming because it takes that long for him to get in contact with them and to share the code. 

the firmware you linked to in your post will not work on the r4i gold, but it does work on the iDSN and is the complete iDSN firmware.

-another world


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> I don't have Wood R4,so i cant use it...
> Thank you Catboy for answering me and helping when i needed it.(U answered a few questions for me for the past few days)
> I use to have Wood R4 but i accidentally deleted it and now,it wont work anymore.



If it worked before and it was official, you could have a MicroSD problem.
Try back up your card and reformatting with this, following this guide


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 20, 2012)

Well,  one of my friends told me that his flashcard runs Wood. The flashcard (R4i-Gold Pro) have this web page http://www.r4i-gold.com

Is this a new version of the firmware?


----------



## tranfeer (Mar 21, 2012)

pilladoll said:


> Well,  one of my friends told me that his flashcard runs Wood. The flashcard (R4i-Gold Pro) have this web page http://www.r4i-gold.com
> 
> Is this a new version of the firmware?



No, it's not.


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 21, 2012)

Well..... So this is fake.
Checked the homepage of his flashcard (http://www.r4i-gold.com)and yes, they have a "wood firmware" for the flashcard, downloaded the file and indeed, it's a wood firmware. Also, they have the GBATemp skin, but they modified it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 21, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG
> POKEEEEEEEEEEEEMOOOOOOOON HERE I COME


Not unless you know Japanese or are good at deciphering menus, mister!

*Sets up the 'why is it not translated yet' corner for you, just in case*


----------



## Another World (Mar 21, 2012)

there are MANY wood firmwares based on the old sources, because the firmware was once opensource. teams such as cyclops (and many others) used the rpg fixes and never released their source as part of the license agreement. at one point the sources were closed and this is the reason you no longer see updates to those firmware solutions.

that card is not officially supported by YWG.

-another world


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, I know that.

The thing is... they just released *v1.47* OMG!

      

Thanks for answer, AW


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 21, 2012)

My son loves you.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 22, 2012)

As an owner of a first generation R4 (that still works fine to this day), I am eternally grateful to you for breathing new life into my R4.

Thank you and keep up the good work


----------



## Tripp (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for all your work...


----------



## Skream (Mar 26, 2012)

YWG is a superstar


----------

